

Steve Ballmer is Going to Frickin' Retire From Microsoft - markhelo
http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2013/08/steve-ballmer-is-going-to-frickin.html

======
markhelo
Mini MSFT was on a hiatus, but seems to like the news and trying to shape the
post-Ballmer Microsoft. Speculation that it was Sinofsky should be put to rest
now.

